# No 1099, only Summary.....



## Nuber-LES (Jan 7, 2019)

So UBER will not issue out 1099S unless you made over 20,000 Dollars in the year. Last year I filed using the Summary UBER provided.... With no 1099S being reported to the IRS from UBEr about me, will they know........

Last year I ended up owing 400 bucks.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

https://www.uber.com/drive/tax-info...3dzMnxUcGbSAA=&_csid=prAFWFJg7A5XK4TFa3MFEA#_


----------



## Nuber-LES (Jan 7, 2019)

That doesn't help, I already read that....next


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I need brain surgery, but I’ll think I’ll go find out from the custodian what technique should be used. Why would you possibly get tax advice from anyone who is not an accountant?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well it all comes down to honesty and risk/reward. I am generally an honest person and will properly report my income, my tips, and my mileage. Being honest, yes I made a profit and will owe the IRS some money. Is the risk of cheating worth the reward. You have to live with yourself not us.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

I made over 28K net and I don't have a 1099


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

command3r said:


> I made over 28K net and I don't have a 1099


It's only January 17. Patience, grasshopper.


----------

